# Sigma 100-400mm C review by lenstip



## Chaitanya (Jun 3, 2017)

Lenstip has finished their review of 100-400mm C as suspected this lens certainly seems to be competitor for 70-300mm lenses on market. 
http://www.lenstip.com/index.php?test=obiektywu&test_ob=502


----------



## Sharlin (Jun 3, 2017)

Very nice performance wide open. Which, admittedly, is not that wide in this case.


----------

